# Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Firmware Available



## crasher8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, no more lens barrel squishing


----------



## bubeli (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried to upgrade. But the update has crashed six times in a row. A time to 50%, a time to 70% and even to 2698% (!). I use a 5D III (latest firmware) . Tonight i want to try again with another file, another CF and also setting the language to English. I hope ...


----------



## spinworkxroy (Aug 21, 2012)

bubeli said:


> I tried to upgrade. But the update has crashed six times in a row. A time to 50%, a time to 70% and even to 2698% (!). I use a 5D III (latest firmware) . Tonight i want to try again with another file, another CF and also setting the language to English. I hope ...



I have the same problem as you..
I can't resolve it..now the camera won't work  I need to bring it down to CSC??? Oh no…it's just a lens firmware upgrade..why!!!


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 21, 2012)

I had success using a 5d3 with firmware 1.1.3 on it. Upgraded the shorty-fourty from v1.1.0 to 1.2.0.

Off to verify that AFMA doesn't need re-adjusted post firmware upgrade.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like i'll have to bring it down to CSC…the lens is not totally unusuable..i cna't upgrade it at all and there isn't the old firmware for download anywhere…stupid Canon…Anyone else has bad luck like me?
I've tried several cards..my 5d3 is alreayd ver 1.1.3…i've even tried downloading from different websites…
All still same…the lens is a brick now..won't even work on other cameras.


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 21, 2012)

My update failed with a jump to a few thousand % done several times or with a shutter sound, display switching off and the self timer LED illuminated. Only removing the battery after a few minutes helped.

Mounting the lens while the camera (5D3 with latest firmware) results in "Err 01".
Tried the US an German Canon sites for download, tested the ZIP (Windows) and DMG (Mac) archives, set the 5D3's language to Japanese. No luck.

I've sent Canon's support an email. Let's collect the answers in this thread.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2012)

My 40mm does not have the issue, so I'm certainly not going to update it, not at least until everyone is having the update work well.
I'll keep reading others experiences, but it does not sound good right now.


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My 40mm does not have the issue, so I'm certainly not going to update it, not at least until everyone is having the update work well.
> I'll keep reading others experiences, but it does not sound good right now.



My 40mm had the issue a few times, so I didn't need to update right away. On the other hand I never had problems with (Canon) camera, iPhone, iPad, router, BIOS or Mac firmware updates which are more complex (I guess). Even my Apple Cinema Display and MacBook Pro battery got updates.

This is my first failed firmware update ever. Lesson learned.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-firmware-available/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-ef-40mm-f2-8-stm-firmware-available/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.2.0 addresses the following phenomenon</strong></p>
<p>1. If pressure is applied to the lens barrel while the lens is mounted to the camera (pressure can be applied even while attaching the lens cap or while carrying the camera with the lens attached in a bag), the autofocusing function of the lens may stop working.</p>
<p>A Canon EOS 1D X, 5D III (at v1.1.3 or later) or a Rebel T4i/650D is needed to install the upgrade. Alternatively, the lens can be sent to Canon Service to have the firmware upgrade installed.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_40mm_f_2_8_stm#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Firmware 1.2.0</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Why can't other bodies handle the FW update?


----------



## preppyak (Aug 21, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Why can't other bodies handle the FW update?


I'm guessing its a function they just recently added to their software, and its not in any camera they released before 2012?

Makes sense really, as it would save them a lot of repair time for something like this if all their bodies could just download the firmware


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 21, 2012)

preppyak said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't other bodies handle the FW update?
> ...



@preppyak, you posted something about additional contacts discussed in another thread, seems you deleted that? Got a reference? I see the same 8 pins on the 5DII and 5DIII. 

I can't see it being hardware based (I could be wrong), but I suspect Canon feels it would be a waste of resources to issue firmware updates for all bodies to provide the capability. 

At least postage would be cheap for the 40/2.8. If you own a MkII supertele that needs the firmware updated and don't have a 2012 body, it would be cheaper to rent a T4i for the 3-4 day minimum just to apply the update than to send (with insurance) the lens to Canon...


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 21, 2012)

preppyak said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't other bodies handle the FW update?
> ...



My 5d3 and 7d both have 8 camera side electrical contacts. The "extra pins" on L lenses and teleconverters is to indicate which TC is present if any. Reference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_lens_mount#Communication_protocol for the EF pin designations.

It's more likely that the older bodies just don't have firmware support to send lens firmware over the EF communication pins. Given that the 7d (which just had a major body firmware update) isn't on the list to do a lens firmware update, it's also possible that the older body/lens communication rate is too low for Canon to feel confident about updating lens firmware that way.


----------



## Tiosabas (Aug 21, 2012)

Given that the newest bodies are needed to communicate with the 40mm for this upgrade. Does this support Roger Cicala's article that newer the lenses and newer bodies are able to do things that the older combos can't, like more accurate AF and communication for FW upgrades etc?


----------



## bubeli (Aug 21, 2012)

I've tried everything. Update again the 5D III with firmware 1.1.3, set the language to English, several CF, remove the battery grip, clear all settings of the machine, download the file from different sites (for mac and windows) but nothing. Does not work. I wrote an email to Canon. I await the response before sending it. :'(


----------



## Z (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated without issue. Not trying to rub salt in the wounds of those whose update failed, just pointing out that the majority of people have probably updated without issue. No one complains when things work.


----------



## Zlatko (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated without any problems here too.


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the idea to rent a body to do the firmware update. I want to grab one of these lenses soon, and am assuming that what is in stock now is probably the old firmware. My newest body is a 40D, so I'll have to see if I can get my local camera shop to help me out with with the update. Maybe I can give them $20 for 10minutes use of one of their bodies. 

-Brian


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 21, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Thanks for the idea to rent a body to do the firmware update. I want to grab one of these lenses soon, and am assuming that what is in stock now is probably the old firmware. My newest body is a 40D, so I'll have to see if I can get my local camera shop to help me out with with the update. Maybe I can give them $20 for 10minutes use of one of their bodies.
> 
> -Brian



It's probably worth it to find the shop that services your local professional photographer population and make nice with them. The shop I use probably wouldn't charge me to borrow their display 5d3 to do a lens update in store.

If you live in a large enough metro area, finding a repair shop that services Canon may give the same benefit.


----------



## andrewkendall (Aug 21, 2012)

Update also broke my lens. Update freezes at 2978%, have tried many times, changed batteries and cards. Did anyone with this problem find a fix?


----------



## KenQ (Aug 21, 2012)

I have same problem. Called into Canon's support. They have asked me to send it in for service.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 21, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Thanks for the idea to rent a body to do the firmware update. I want to grab one of these lenses soon, and am assuming that what is in stock now is probably the old firmware. My newest body is a 40D, so I'll have to see if I can get my local camera shop to help me out with with the update. Maybe I can give them $20 for 10minutes use of one of their bodies.
> 
> -Brian



Why not to send it to Canon? It has to be covered by warranty, it's not yiur fault the lens has a bug...


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Aug 21, 2012)

Getting same error on 5D3. Can't update. Removed lens, reformatted card, downloaded again, same errors. stalls at about 66 % or get the thousand percent number.(on a Mac by the way). Removed lens, and battery grip, was able to get out of the try again cycle and all ok with other lenses, so far. Pancake a bust for now.

Update: seeing some comments in other forums that install issue might be related to Mac and Mountain Lion and additional hidden file?


----------



## KenQ (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually went to Canon Japan's website and downloaded the firmware from there. Same result... busted 40mm.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Aug 21, 2012)

Could those with problems identify Mac or Windows?


----------



## KenQ (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried with:
Mac (Snow Leopard)
Windows 7 32-bit
Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## chops411 (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated with a T4i and everything went fine. Used a Mac.


----------



## andrewkendall (Aug 22, 2012)

Mountain Lion + 5D Mark III


----------



## andrewkendall (Aug 22, 2012)

Rob Wiebe said:


> Update: seeing some comments in other forums that install issue might be related to Mac and Mountain Lion and additional hidden file?



Cheers. I just formatted a card with Windows XP and transferred only the firmware file, still no joy.


----------



## KenQ (Aug 22, 2012)

someone in another forum tried the firmware update with another full battery and was successful. i will try it when i get home. but someone here may want to give it a try...


----------



## o2atoman (Aug 22, 2012)

I was about to update my firmware but before I did, I tried if I have AF problem like everyone does. So I pushed the barrel while my 60D was turned off and I was surprised that the AF on 40mm was working fine. I even tried it 3 times. I guess I have a good copy and don't need that update anyway.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 22, 2012)

I've yet to have a problem, so I'll be waiting for the next version of the firmware before upgrading.

b&


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine updated no issues using 5D MK3 running latest firmware.

I always download files off the Internet using FireFox on my Mac (10.8).
Safari can corrupt files, especially firmware.
I always use the SD card and turn off the other CF card and take it out of the camera.

HTH

ET


----------



## victorwol (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated fine with a Windows machine and a 1D X


----------



## aZhu (Aug 22, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, for all those that are having issue updating the firmware, did you pre-order your 40mm? I'm wondering if this issue has to do with earlier releases of the lens. I pre-ordered mine and I'm having this update issue.


----------



## KenQ (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, I had pre-ordered mine.


----------



## bubeli (Aug 22, 2012)

Great! Finally it worked. The problem should just be the battery. I tried with another battery, 100% charged, and it worked! The Lens now work again! File (for Mac) downloaded from the U.S. site with Safari on Lion Mountain. So I do not think it's a matter of the browser or OS. But only of batteriy. I hope I can be of help to someone.
Mine 40 STM is not preordered.

Thanks KenQ!!!


----------



## pmackey (Aug 22, 2012)

bubeli said:


> Great! Finally it worked. The problem should just be the battery. I tried with another battery, 100% charged, and it worked!...



I had a similar experience. Failed several times in the same manner as other people have described here. I then saw your post and tried one of my spare batteries (charged to 100%)... still no go. Finally, I tried my other spare battery, again fully charged, and it work fine.

Very strange. I did buy this lens very soon after they hit the market so I wonder if it is an early shipment that has this issue. I did the upgrade on a 5Dmk3 running firmware 1.1.3


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I tried the update several times this morning to no success.

I had two fully charged batteries in my grip, latest 5Dm3 firmware and a freshly formatted SDHC card with the firmware for the lens copied over using my Linux development machine. It got to 69% then jumped to 2978% and stayed there for several minutes before I removed the battery magazine. This happened each time I tried to do the updated.

Would love to get it working but also know what the issue is. A firmware update like this should be relatively simple to do technically speaking


----------



## ogalvan (Aug 22, 2012)

For people who have problems with the update, try this:

Before put the lens into camera:

- Baterry info -> INFO -> DELETE ALL registered batteries

***** Try with the battery at 100%, fresh from the charger !!! If don´t work try with another freshly charged 100% ******

My case:

5D Mark III v1.1.3 without grip
Canon EF 40mm 2.8 STM ** DEAD **
CF with lens firmware

With my first battery, don´t work (crash, red light, ...)
With my second battery, the same (2698%Done, crash)
With my third battery, WORK !!! DONE !!

I think the problem is firmware check the battery, I don´t know....

Regards from Spain
Oscar Galvan


----------



## spinworkxroy (Aug 22, 2012)

ogalvan said:


> For people who have problems with the update, try this:
> 
> Before put the lens into camera:
> 
> ...



Believe it or not….
After deleting the battery info and using a FRESH and different battery (i used an OEM brand one), the update WORKED!
I do think it's the battery info that caused the error…
Well, now we know…so those who have problems..try this method..it worked for me


----------



## ogalvan (Aug 22, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> ogalvan said:
> 
> 
> > For people who have problems with the update, try this:
> ...



Great!

We'll see if other people solve it this way.

Regards
Oscar Galvan


----------



## Kristofgss (Aug 22, 2012)

Since I don't have a 5D3, 1Dx or 650D, is there anybody living near Mechelen (Belgium) who has and is willing to set the firmware on my lens? (I thought I'd ask here before having to go trough the hassle of sending it to canon)


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (Aug 22, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> ogalvan said:
> 
> 
> > For people who have problems with the update, try this:
> ...



Really?
You need to do all that in order to get the firmware on the lens updated?
That's a heck of a long winded process but if it works I am willing to go through it. I will try it later this evening.

Canon, you really know how to annoy people don't you?


----------



## aZhu (Aug 22, 2012)

IT WORKED!

I tried deleting all registered batteries and although I didn't have a 100% fully charged battery, I tried a 95% charged one and it updated the lens!

Phew! Was about to send it in tomorrow too!


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 22, 2012)

It worked! Just deleted all registered batteries… Thanks ogalvan.

Those who didn't have any problems in the first place: did you have registered battery info?

Why access registered battery info during a lens update when all you should be concerned with is the current battery charge? As a software developer I think this is one crazy bug. (Not that I code bug free )


----------



## michi (Aug 22, 2012)

I find it a little annoying that they come out with a firmware fix for this lens which apparently sold in huge amounts, but can only be updated by the people who have the very newest cameras, which is probably a fraction of owners. I just sent a buch of lenses back and forth to Canon to get them adjusted right, and I'm kind of tired of spending money on shipping...


----------



## KenQ (Aug 22, 2012)

I deleted all registered battery info, and it worked!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## GDub (Aug 22, 2012)

All good here! I hadn't tried the firmware update before reading the battery info solution, so I went that route and it worked like a charm. Thanks ogalvan!


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Aug 22, 2012)

SAme here. Deleted Battery information and update worked!!! Thanks to everyone!!

5D3


----------



## prestonpalmer (Aug 22, 2012)

Confirmed. Deleting registered batteries fixes problem! YES!!!!!!


----------



## NickCat (Aug 23, 2012)

Same result here with the battery registration delete after a failed update. 

1st attempt fail was 2768% with camera halt (firmware listed as 1.1.0 initially)
2nd attempt fail was 64% with shutter and shutdown (firmware listed as 0.0.0 initially)
Visit CR Forums, kill reg info
3rd attempt success without issue. 

BTW... battery that succeed was at 77%, so full charge doesn't appear relevant. Espescially considering the first two failures were with a 100% battery. 

Canon... really... REALLY? That's just lazy.


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

NickCat said:


> Same result here with the battery registration delete after a failed update.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Canon... really... REALLY? That's just lazy.


I would guess less "lazy" and more "we have a bug with battery info registration we didn't know about and didn't see (on the new cameras) in our testing lab".


----------



## NickCat (Aug 23, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> NickCat said:
> 
> 
> > Same result here with the battery registration delete after a failed update.
> ...



The "lazy" was more referring to QC on the firmware by obviously not testing the update on enough different body/scenarios to ensure it would work. I do realize they can't test every scenario though, but a body with registered batteries seems like a fairly common one. 

But, yes... I see new body firmwares coming soon!


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

NickCat said:


> The "lazy" was more referring to QC on the firmware by obviously not testing the update on enough different body/scenarios to ensure it would work. I do realize they can't test every scenario though, but a body with registered batteries seems like a fairly common one.
> 
> But, yes... I see new body firmwares coming soon!


I don't think it's happening to every body with battery information registered; my 5d3 has battery info registered and the STM upgrade went through first try. But it is clearly happening to some combination of battery, body and battery information registration. I wouldn't rule out an unforeseen interaction between some custom setting and the battery registration.

I haven't been following this closely enough, but I wonder if maybe the issue is with battery information registered from counterfeit or third party batteries? Maybe the people who had the issue and then succeeded after deleting the battery registration information can chime in on that.


----------



## aZhu (Aug 23, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> NickCat said:
> 
> 
> > The "lazy" was more referring to QC on the firmware by obviously not testing the update on enough different body/scenarios to ensure it would work. I do realize they can't test every scenario though, but a body with registered batteries seems like a fairly common one.
> ...



All of my batteries are legit but I had the issue. It can be due to other factors like you said but I also posed the idea that it could be earlier releases of the lens? I pre-ordered and got it pretty much on the week of release.


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 23, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> Maybe the people who had the issue and then succeeded after deleting the battery registration information can chime in on that.



I had the info of three genuine Canon batteries registered when the update failed. One came with my 5D3 and the other two were ordered from Amazon directly. No third party sellers.


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 23, 2012)

aZhu said:


> it could be earlier releases of the lens? I pre-ordered and got it pretty much on the week of release.



Got mine from a large electronics store during the first week after the release so I'm pretty sure it was from the first or at least an early batch.


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

Unless I'm being pattern blind, I'm not seeing a date code on my 40 STM. Which seems odd to me.


----------



## aZhu (Aug 23, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> Unless I'm being pattern blind, I'm not seeing a date code on my 40 STM. Which seems odd to me.



Some lenses don't come with date codes anymore. They just have a serial.


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder if stores like Best Buy have been instructed to update the firmware of their current stock.


----------



## NickCat (Aug 24, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> NickCat said:
> 
> 
> > The "lazy" was more referring to QC on the firmware by obviously not testing the update on enough different body/scenarios to ensure it would work. I do realize they can't test every scenario though, but a body with registered batteries seems like a fairly common one.
> ...



3 legit batteries, and a pre-order version of the lens from Amazon here.


----------



## mrprotocol (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's what I think. It's purely a guess but it makes sense to me based on my past experience with systems like this one. There's a bug, all right, but it's in the lens update firmware, not the battery registration code. The firmware updater wants to make sure that there's enough juice to complete the upgrade, so it makes a call on another part of the firmware: "Return battery info". What comes back is everything: not only the current state of the installed batteries, but the entire battery registration database. If you have more than, say, two batteries registered, the returned package is too big and overwrites part of the data space used by the updater, converting some of its parameters to garbage. Hence it then blows up when trying to flash the new firmware. Clearing out the registration info reduces the size of the data returned to something the firmware update code can handle and the reflashing then succeeds. Unfortunately, for those who don't get the word, their lens has now had its firmware wiped and is now a metal-and-glass paperweight. Ooops, as they say.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 7, 2012)

I had the problem on my 7D every time I used it. When I got the 5D3 I did not upgrade it and found I didn't need to. It has not had any issues. Go figure. Love this lens. Canon please make some more flapjacks.


----------



## HankMD (Nov 2, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> A Canon EOS 1D X, 5D III (at v1.1.3 or later) or a Rebel T4i/650D is needed to install the upgrade. Alternatively, the lens can be sent to Canon Service to have the firmware upgrade installed.



Has anyone tried this with a 6D?


----------

